# Huge cocaine seizure off southwest coast Ireland



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Source RTE
Huge cocaine seizure off southwest coast
Thursday, 6 November 2008 21:32 
Gardaí, the Naval Service and Customs have seized a consignment of at least 1.5 tonnes of cocaine off the southwest coast.

Gardaí say they found packages of cocaine with an estimated street value of around €500m, which would exceed last year's record €440m seizure at Dunlough Bay in west Cork.

The drugs were on a 60-foot yacht that was taken into custody around 200 miles off the southwest coast last night.
The boat is being brought to shore in Cork under armed guard and is due ashore tomorrow morning.

Three men between the ages of 44 and 52 have been detained by gardaí and the investigation is continuing.

They are being questioned at garda stations in Bantry and Bandon.

The seizure is the result of a Joint Task Force operation code-named Seabight that has been ongoing for for a number of weeks.

Ireland was one of seven EU member states that established the Maritime Analysis and Operations Centre Against Narcotics in Lisbon in Portugal last year.

The yacht carrying these drugs was tracked all the way across the Atlantic from that centre leading to today's seizure.

Ireland's contribution to the operation of the centre is less than €250,000 per year. It looks as if that investment has already been repaid with rich dividends.

The Minister for Defence, Willie O'Dea has congratulated the Naval Service on the success of this operation.

He said: 'It is a timely reminder to us all of the dangers the Naval Service confronts in the assistance it gives to the gardaí and Customs Assets in respect of drug interdiction.

'It is also clear evidence that Ireland has a Naval Service that is a multi-skilled, highly-trained force.'

The Justice Minister, Dermot Ahern, has also congratulated the Joint Drugs Task Force on the operation.

Taoiseach Brian Cowen tonight congratulated all those involved in the operation.

'I want to congratulate and compliment all those involved for their professionalism and dedication to duty, a massive drugs haul like this should not be seen just in terms of the hundreds of millions of euro of drugs seized, but also in terms of the lives saved and the misery avoided as a result,' he said.

'The Government is working hard to rid our cities and towns from the scourge of drug addiction and the crimes associated with drug trafficking.

'Today is a success but we must not become complacent, constant vigilance must be maintained.'


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

The more news we get like this, Samuel, the better.

They should have sunk the buggers!

Jonty


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolutely...


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Certainly a job well done.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Another load of life destroying drugs prevented from reaching the streets. Well done to all concerned


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Source Breakingnews.ie

Stormy weather hampers cocaine-yacht recovery 
07/11/2008 - 08:13:54
Stormy weather conditions have hampered the recovery of a luxury yacht packed with €0.5bn worth of cocaine seized off the Irish coast.

Gale force winds and seven metre high waves have battered the Dances With Waves, which is being towed ashore under armed guard.

The vessel, laden with 1.5 tonnes of cocaine, was expected to arrive at a small fishing port in Co Cork in the early hours of the morning.

But poor weather conditions have slowed down the operation, led by the naval vessel the LE Roisin.

Officials estimate the detained yacht could arrive in Castletownbere within the next hour where it will be handed over to customs officers for examination.

Meanwhile, drugs squad officers will today question three men arrested after armed authorities stormed the 60ft cruiser in international waters 150 miles off south-west Cork.

The two Britons, and one man originally from Dublin, were brought ashore last nigh


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Latest from RTE
The yacht at the centre of a massive drugs haul off the southwest coast is being forensically examined by garda technical experts.

The Dancing with Waves yacht was escorted into Casteltownbere harbour in Co Cork earlier this morning.

Around 75 bales of cocaine are concealed in the yacht, it is estimated the seizure could be worth up to €700m.
Three men, aged between 44 and 52, are still being questioned in relation to the haul.

The yacht was registered in Britain until July of this year and then de-registered.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi John, Just wanted to add my congratulations to the Gardai, Customs and Naval Service for a job well done. Watched the lunch time news, they were lucky that they beat the weather, just in time it seems. People really don't realize the danger the services put themselves in when they go after these hauls. I suppose you have to have sailed to really understand what Mother Nature can throw up at you. At least several thousand people have been saved from misery by this haul. Many Congrats to All concerned. Regards Pat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Latest from RTE
Huge seizure


Agencies involved in the seizure say the drugs were destined not only for the Irish market but for western Europe. 

Gardaí, Customs and the Navy were involved in the operation, which tracked the yacht from Trinidad.

Customs official Brian Smyth said it was beyond doubt the vessel was heading for the Irish coastline and said that the joint operation proved the strength of several agencies operating together.

Irish Naval Service commander Eugene Ryan said that on a scale of one to ten, this seizure was a nine.

He said the joint taskforce had worked as it was designed to perform. 

*The operation was co-ordinated by the Irish Navy and the operation at sea took place force eight winds with very poor visibility.

He confirmed that a sea rider craft suffered significant damage during the boarding of the yacht last night, he described the boarding team as highly trained, fit and focused*.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Source RTE
Three remanded over Cork drugs haul
Thursday, 13 November 2008 12:05 
Three men charged in connection with the biggest cocaine seizure in the history of the State have been remanded in custody for two weeks. 

Philip Doo, 49, David Mufford, 40, both from Devon in England and Christopher Wiggins, 42, with an address in Malaga in Spain, made no application for bail when they were brought before Kinsale District Court this morning.

All three were arrested following the seizure of 1.7 tonnes of cocaine on a yacht, Dances with Waves, off the southwest coast last Wednesday night.

AdvertisementThey are charged with possession of cocaine knowing that the drug was to be imported contrary to the law of any state outside Ireland.

They were remanded in custody to be brought before Schull District Court in west Cork on 27 November.


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

they'll only get their hands slapped, it's worth following this case in the courts


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Alas I fear you could well be right as already some Press just calling them the 'Mules' and not the big fish they were trying to get.


----------

